# شركة بن لادن للمقاولات- السعوديه



## احمد ابو جلال (28 مايو 2011)

الاخوة الافاضل
ياتري اجد معلومات عن العمل بشركة بن لادن للمقاولات في ادارة السلامة 
من حيث ظروف العمل خاصة المصريين
الرواتب -السكن
واي معلومات اضافيه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## safety113 (30 مايو 2011)

اخي احمد ابو جلال
انا اعمل مديرا لقسم السلامة
شركة رائعة وتحترم موظفيها والعمل بها ضمانة ترفع الرأس
ان صار لك اي عمل لا تقصر ابدا
اخوك احمد اسعد


----------



## sayed00 (3 يونيو 2011)

هلا الاحمدين

مشاء الله سوف تجمعكم الايام - بالتوفيق لكم تستهلون


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (7 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكم اخواي احمد اسعد وسيد سلام
واسال الله ان يجمعني واياكم علي خير


----------



## احمدالجهينى (6 أغسطس 2011)

اخي المهندس احمد سعد انا مهندس مدني خبرة 6 سنوات بالتصميم والاشراف ارجو منك ترسلي ايميل شركة بن لادن لانني اود الالتحاق بالعمل بها


----------



## محمد حسين فهمى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أخى العزيز المهندس أحمد سعد انا مساح عام واشتغلت على جميع الاجهزه المساحيه وعملت من قبل فى هذه الشركه فى جده فى مشروع المطار فتره قصيره ولكن الكفيل ما تركنى فيها فنتوسل من حضرتك انك تكون سند ليا ادخلها مره اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (28 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى احمد 
انا مقيم بالسعوديه وعايز اعرف الايميل لانها شركه محترمه واتمنى ان اعمل بها


----------



## wissam 1973 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

dear brothers here's the email address for the company requested *[email protected]*
don't forget me when you get hired
I am right now without job
--------------------------------------------------
the email again if it has been deleted info at sbg dot com dot sa


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 ديسمبر 2011)

لن أحذفه هذه المرة لا الايميل المكتوب بشكل عادي ولا المكتوب بطريقة أخرى تحت السطر المنقط


----------



## safety113 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام الل على الجميع
اخواني احبابي الغاليين
لقد تركت شركة بن لادن وانا الان مع شركة اسبانية
اعذروي
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## بنت سوهاج (30 يناير 2012)

اللي عايز يراسل الشركة
دا موقعهم

http://www.sbg.com.sa/


----------

